# Copake 2018 photos.



## tanksalot (Apr 20, 2018)

Copake 2018 more like coldpack as it was freezing! Plenty of straw on the field. Wet ground and a storm took down many trees in the last week here.It was good to see Bike people though.


----------



## tanksalot (Apr 20, 2018)

More Copake


----------



## bentwoody66 (Apr 20, 2018)

Hey Catfish, is that your tankless Air rider? Nice bigtank Huffman too.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mike j (Apr 20, 2018)

Nice shots, Tom. A few more.


----------



## mike j (Apr 20, 2018)

...and,


----------



## tech549 (Apr 20, 2018)

nice pics mike j. and tom here are a few more.what a great morning little chilly,lots a cabers ,talked to mike j,howard gordan,tanksalot,dfa242,catfish,bike,joel,bikehoarder,nate,and a few others awesome!!





















































View attachment 792057


----------



## tech549 (Apr 20, 2018)

couple more


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Apr 20, 2018)

WOW great photos - thanks for sharing!


----------



## kermit (Apr 20, 2018)

Thanks for the pics and time to do this!!!


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Apr 20, 2018)

AWESOME PICTURES! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Maskadeo (Apr 20, 2018)

How much was the brown girls prewar Schwinn? Did it sell?


----------



## bicycle larry (Apr 20, 2018)

thanks tom, mike j. and tech 549 for all the great pictures !!!!!!from bicycle larry


----------



## catfish (Apr 20, 2018)

It was amazing swap meet! I think it was the best Copake I every had. Bought and sold a lot of great stuff! And it was great to see a lot of great bicycle people!


----------



## Handyman (Apr 20, 2018)

It was a great day at Copake !!  A little chilly, but great..................seemed like there were plenty of Ivers spread out throughout the field !  Thanks so much tanksalot for taking the time to post all the pics.  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## charnleybob (Apr 20, 2018)

How much for the sheep?
Asking for a friend...


----------



## tech549 (Apr 20, 2018)

charnleybob said:


> How much for the sheep?
> Asking for a friend...



sure you are!!!


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 20, 2018)

charnleybob said:


> How much for the sheep?
> Asking for a friend...



@fordmike65 asked me to ask for him too.


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 20, 2018)

*What was this badged? Was this for sale?  If so, how much?  *
*


 *


*I'm assuming this blue one was Ed's @catfish.  Was it for sale?  More curious than anything else...what was the asking price?*


 


*I never realized how LARGE there were until I saw this photo.....HUGE!*
*

 *


----------



## bicycle larry (Apr 20, 2018)

any one no what the blue Dayton was going for . from bicycle larry


----------



## catfish (Apr 20, 2018)

Robertriley said:


> *What was this badged? Was this for sale?  If so, how much?  *
> *View attachment 792160 *




This one is a Reading Standard.


----------



## catfish (Apr 20, 2018)

Robertriley said:


> *I'm assuming this blue one was Ed's @catfish.  Was it for sale?  More curious than anything else...what was the asking price?*
> View attachment 792161




These are / were mine. The Iver sold. Not sure what I'm going to do with the Columbia.


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 20, 2018)

catfish said:


> This one is a Reading Standard.



Thanks Ed.  Was it for sale?


----------



## iceman (Apr 20, 2018)

Dose anyone know how to contact the person who had the chrome spaceliner with the yellow seven tank( in the picture beside the very nice Columbia ) thanks


----------



## bikeyard (Apr 20, 2018)

That was badged a Reading


Robertriley said:


> *What was this badged? Was this for sale?  If so, how much?  *
> *View attachment 792160 *
> 
> 
> ...



hat


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 20, 2018)

bikeyard said:


> That was badged a Reading
> 
> hat



It sure was a good looking ride


----------



## tech549 (Apr 21, 2018)

Robertriley said:


> *What was this badged? Was this for sale?  If so, how much?  *
> *View attachment 792160 *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tech549 (Apr 21, 2018)

bicycle larry said:


> any one no what the blue Dayton was going for . from bicycle larry
> 
> View attachment 792164



larry I believe that bike belongs to cabe member Krakatoa.


----------



## Rusty72 (Apr 21, 2018)

Anyone know who owns this tank bike  ? Would love to buy it. Let me know. Thanks guys.


----------



## mike j (Apr 21, 2018)

That's Catfish's truck parked next to it.


----------



## Handyman (Apr 21, 2018)

Rusty72 said:


> Anyone know who owns this tank bike  ? Would love to buy it. Let me know. Thanks guys.
> 
> View attachment 792370




Hi Rusty72,

That tankbike does belong to catfish, saw it yesterday.......................Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## tanksalot (Apr 21, 2018)

bicycle larry said:


> any one no what the blue Dayton was going for . from bicycle larry
> 
> View attachment 792164



..........


----------



## tanksalot (Apr 21, 2018)

iceman said:


> Dose anyone know how to contact the person who had the chrome spaceliner with the yellow seven tank( in the picture beside the very nice Columbia ) thanks



Space liner sold at the end of the day . I just happened to be walking by when it sold .


----------



## bikewhorder (Apr 21, 2018)

tanksalot said:


> Blue Dayton I believe was $1200 he still has it to the best of my knowledge.



IT belonged to a guy named mike who was parked next to Krakatoa (nate).  When i asked I was told $3100.


----------



## tanksalot (Apr 21, 2018)

bikewhorder said:


> IT belonged to a guy named mike who was parked next to Krakatoa (nate).  When i asked I was told $3100.



Wow ! I guess I had that price incorrect. He had that bike at Dudley.  That was the last time I asked about it and that was last year so clearly didn’t Remember the price correctly.  I guess that’s why he still has it.


----------



## tech549 (Apr 21, 2018)

bikewhorder said:


> IT belonged to a guy named mike who was parked next to Krakatoa (nate).  When i asked I was told $3100.



I think he is a friend of nates and was helping him out .nate could proberly fill us in on that bike thou!


----------



## bikewhorder (Apr 21, 2018)

I think this one of Krakatoa captures how friggin' cold it was.


----------



## bikewhorder (Apr 21, 2018)

Some more pics.


----------



## dfa242 (Apr 21, 2018)

It was really good to to see all you mugs again.
Thanks to everyone for the pics - my fingers were too cold.


----------



## bikewhorder (Apr 21, 2018)

A few more.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Apr 21, 2018)

THANKS TO ALL WHO SHARED THEIR PICS.


----------



## lgrinnings (Apr 21, 2018)

tanksalot said:


> Wow ! I guess I had that price incorrect. He had that bike at Dudley.  That was the last time I asked about it and that was last year so clearly didn’t Remember the price correctly.  I guess that’s why he still has it.




It was $1600 at Dudley, but it was spray painted if I remember correctly. I think Mike's done a bunch of work to it over the winter.

Actually, I just looked at the picture and it looks pretty much the same.


----------



## Krakatoa (Apr 29, 2018)

tech549 said:


> I think he is a friend of nates and was helping him out .nate could proberly fill us in on that bike thou!




Hi guys,

Yes it is my friend Myke's Top Flite model, and it is for sale. He's thrown out several numbers over the time he has had it. I've ridden it a bunch and it's a great bike that needs the standard rebuild and cosmetics.

I have been telling him for a while to join up here so that is probably going to happen eventually. He's not a bad guy to deal with at all and does get very good bikes.

If anyone needs his info PM me and I will put you in touch.

N


----------

